Ask HN: What are the 5 websites you visit almost daily? - cronjobma
======
yodon
[http://serializer.io/](http://serializer.io/) (combo feed of most of the
sites I used to hit, including HN... saves huge amounts of time)

[http://www.memeorandum.com/m/](http://www.memeorandum.com/m/) (newest
addition, heard about it on FiveThirtyEight, so far I'm impressed with the
quality of the newsfeed)

[http://drudgereport.com/](http://drudgereport.com/) (I don't buy into
drudge's politics but he buys ink by the gallon and it's important to read
outside your bubble, whatever that happens to be)

[http://fivethirtyeight.com/](http://fivethirtyeight.com/)

[https://stratechery.com/](https://stratechery.com/)

~~~
muzani
It sounds like information overload if you really visit all these sites every
day?

~~~
yodon
I built that list to prevent information overload - I realized I was burning
huge amounts of time inefficiently re-checking large numbers of sites
throughout the day (refresh the HN page often?). Having trained myself to hit
just these sites for my news, I've recovered a great deal of time and flow
back into my day, because unlike the HN page or Reddit these change more
slowly and more predictably, reducing the need to constantly scan through tons
of titles in a page to look for what's new.

------
koala_man
Suggestion: post a single site per comment, to allow upvoting the ~5 you visit
daily.

------
Yetanfou
\- my personal news aggregator, fed by dozens of different sources, branching
out to hundreds.

\- Google

The rest varies from day to day, depending on what i'm working on. It can be
anything from Github to Sci-Hub and everything in between. I'm currently
restoring and expanding a 17th century farm house so add sites about swapping
rotten logs in a log house to the mix ('just lift the house, remove the rotten
bits and put fresh logs in'. Which works fine, task accomplished using 2 €40
20 ton capacity hydraulic bottle jacks and some logs I had lying around).

~~~
felixthehat
I'd be interested to see your personal news aggregator – I too made myself a
personally customised one – [https://readspike.com](https://readspike.com) –
anyone else make their own after the death of Google reader?

~~~
kawera
Super neat! Is it open source?

~~~
Yetanfou
Sure it is: [https://github.com/nextcloud](https://github.com/nextcloud)

Nextcloud is a fork of Owncloud:
[https://github.com/owncloud](https://github.com/owncloud)

------
eljimmy
An interesting spin to this question would be "What are 5 websites you once
visited daily but now no longer visit?"

To answer my own alternate question: Biggest one for me would be Slashdot. It
was once a great site for tech news. I feel as though HN is the Slashdot of
the present.

~~~
stevekemp
Slashdot for sure. Along with sites that became abandoned over time such as
Freshmeat.net, Kur05hin.org, and even such gems as advogato.org which seem to
be on the decline.

~~~
vram22
Heck, I had forgotten about Advogato. I had an account on it for a while, and
there used to be some interesting and unusual articles on it sometimes.

Just looked it up again. It seems to be on the Internet Archive now, and even
has a Wikipedia entry:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Advogato](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Advogato)

------
donatj

      - Digg
      - HN
      - Reddit
      - GitHub
      - Gmail
    

I might be the only person who never stopped using Digg, but I actually really
like their new "Curated Posts" mode of operation.

~~~
twovi
I use their DiggReader ever since Google Reader went away

~~~
donatj
I was not aware this existed. I'm paying for Feedbin right now, that might be
worth a look…

------
stephengillie
At work it's HN, cloud service, ticket system, internal KB system, time
logging service, chat service (if it has a web client), and search engine.

At home it's YouTube, Imgur, random Powershell pages, my bot's web output, and
"science" videos.

~~~
movedx
Can you tell us more about your "bot's web output"? I've been going over an
idea, on and off, around having some automated system scrape pages for me,
stripping them down into something much leaner so I can offline them and load
them up whenever I like. Is this what you have going on here?

~~~
stephengillie
It's not quite that fancy - she's just a loop switching over an RNG, looking
up words against a random API, and speaking the output. The input words come
from my clipboard, any errors she generates, and randomly from her
word:meaning database. The APIs are Urban Dictionary, Wikipedia, and DDG's
Instant Answers. She finds some very interesting definitions.

Instead of writing to a console, she writes her output to a web page - along
with using the .NET libraries to speak, if my phone's MAC address is on the
same LAN as her. She waits a random amount of time before speaking again, and
the webpage has a simple meta tag set to refresh in the same number of
seconds.

------
joveian
[http://www.oregonlive.com/](http://www.oregonlive.com/)

[https://www.washingtonpost.com/pb/radley-
balko](https://www.washingtonpost.com/pb/radley-balko)

[https://www.theatlantic.com/ta-nehisi-
coates/](https://www.theatlantic.com/ta-nehisi-coates/)

[https://www.rollingstone.com/contributor/matt-
taibbi](https://www.rollingstone.com/contributor/matt-taibbi)

[https://hckrnews.com/](https://hckrnews.com/)

[https://www.nytimes.com/pages/world/americas/index.html](https://www.nytimes.com/pages/world/americas/index.html)

[https://www.theskanner.com/](https://www.theskanner.com/)

Also potentially interesting is the method of getting to them daily. I use
favicon-only bookmarks on the same line as tabs in firefox. What do other
folks do?

~~~
MikeTV
Mine are in a bookmark folder. Middle-clicking the folder opens all of its
contents in new tabs.

------
tomericco
No one visits PornHub? Come on, guys...

~~~
muzani
Speaking of which.. [https://emergency.nofap.com](https://emergency.nofap.com)

------
teekno
\- [https://hckrnews.com/](https://hckrnews.com/) (chronologic view for HN)

\- [https://lichess.org/](https://lichess.org/) (prefer this to chess.com)

\- [http://www.npr.org/podcasts/510318/up-
first](http://www.npr.org/podcasts/510318/up-first) (start my morning with
this news podcast)

\- [https://www.reddit.com/](https://www.reddit.com/)

\- [https://twitter.com](https://twitter.com)

------
SAI_Peregrinus
[https://feedly.com](https://feedly.com) (so Ars Technica, Reuters, The AP
feed, Youtube, the IACR preprint feed, physorg, etc, etc. Big list here)

[https://hckrnews.com/](https://hckrnews.com/)

[https://calendar.google.com/](https://calendar.google.com/)

[https://mail.google.com/](https://mail.google.com/)

An old forum with a small group of people. Of no interest to most.

------
tmsh

      - Product Hunt (via new Chrome tab)
      - Hacker News
      - gmail (including weekly dev/indie newsletters for iOS, React and ML)
      - [reddit, twitter or facebook every other day]
      - [college/alumni private forum]
    

I've heard before most people have 4 common sites and 1 long tail site. I
think level of engagement is another dimension too. I probably have the most
engagement on gmail. (And of course the majority of my online communication is
via Slack.)

------
tmaly
[http://indiehackers.com](http://indiehackers.com)

[https://bestfoodnearme.com](https://bestfoodnearme.com)

google.com

reddit.com

news.ycombinator.com

~~~
muzani
Oh wow, indiehackers is amazing ️

------
eswat
[https://mail.google.com/](https://mail.google.com/)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/](https://news.ycombinator.com/)

[http://www.allgamesdelta.net/](http://www.allgamesdelta.net/)

and I can only think of a fourth, which is my web IRC client which then feeds
me links for the rest of the day (in some channels across freenode and
gamesurge)

------
CM30
My two forum sites, Gmail, Discord and YouTube. Though that's less 'almost
daily' and more 'every twenty minutes or so'.

I would include Hacker News in there too, but hey, I visit that somewhat less
than the sites listed above. Same with Medium, The Admin Zone and various
subreddits.

------
anotherevan
NewsBlur which is my RSS reader, which of course leads me to many other sites
including HN (via an hnapp.com generated feed).

GoldToken.com and DailyGammon.com for ongoing games of Backgammon.

Facebook.

StartPage.com is my go to search engine (basically a front end for Google
without the bubble and with more privacy).

------
julox
\- twitter.com,gmail.com,google.com....

\- my_rss_reader.personaldomain.org (I have a project in google app engine
named goread.io for my personal rss)

\- myraspberry.dyndns.com(I use dyndns to acces to my raspberry, I have a
simple ssh server )

\- meneame.com (spanish reddit)

------
oblib
NOAA Weather

Reuters News

AP News

Facebook

Hacker News

Science Bulletin

[http://www.mrboffo.com/wdaily.html](http://www.mrboffo.com/wdaily.html)

(I know, that's not 5, but I have those bookmarked and open them all in tabs
at the same time and peruse them all most everyday.)

------
jghn
Facebook, Twitter, HN, Reddit, Google (including gsuite stuff)

------
askafriend
Surprising that Instagram is on no one's list here. I visit Instagram daily.

Sure, I use the app but I think that counts as "website" in a broad sense.

------
notgoodrobot
Reddit | HN | Google services | YouTube (probably should be included with
Google services) | ShareTheWub (side project)

------
bandamo
\- Hacker News \- Google \- Stackoverflow

------
mrmondo

      - My RSS feeds (I use feedly for this)
      - HN
      - Twitter
      - Fastmail
      - GitLab

------
spyre
Hacker News Khan Academy 4chan, especially /g/ College forum MIT OCW.

~~~
mos_basik
Had to scroll halfway through the thread to find a 4chan.

My Time Tracker Chrome extension says these 5 are the top for my past 30 days
of browser activity on my personal laptop:

    
    
      2d 22h - 9.63% |===================> Discord (friends from an Eve Online corp)
      2d 12h - 8.24% |================>    4chan (mostly the motorcycle thread on /o/ the past few months)
      2d  1h - 6.71% |=============>       Google
      1d 10h - 4.75% |==========>          Hacker News
      1d  7h - 4.34% |=========>           Google Music (last.fm has 522 plays total, 17/day avg over past 30 days)

------
room505
Office365.com, bogleheads.com, wsj.com, arstechnica.com, androidpolice.com

------
Fomite
The Academia StackExchange site, Reddit, RPG.net, Bell of Lost Souls, HN

------
booleandilemma
I'm surprised I don't see more people putting Stack Overflow.

~~~
dwringer
Something tells me people are self-censoring these results. And I ain't just
talkin' StackOverflow.

~~~
mos_basik
You just made me remember the tracking extension I installed a while back that
now allows me to answer OP with a conscience clear of self-censoring and false
memory
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14872769](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14872769)).
Thanks!

Incidentally, StackOverflow is in 8th place for me, behind Youtube (6th) and
the Chrome New Tab page (7th).

------
relics443
israelnationalnews.com

foxnews.com

hckrnews.com

patspulpit.com

I guess there's no fifth...

------
taytus
Twitter || Hacker News || Gmail || Google Analytics || Trello

------
RealityNow
HN, Reddit, Google/Gmail, Reuters, Bloomberg, Facebook

------
codegladiator
\- Github \- HN \- Regexer \- JSON Validator \- Stackoverflow

------
seorphates
duckduckgo hackernews whatthefuckjusthappenedtoday arstechnica wavecam/buouy
reports/any

but these are just for today, I can't remember yesterday.

------
nikivi
\- [https://learn-anything.xyz/](https://learn-anything.xyz/) (Community
curated knowledge graph)

\- [https://github.com/](https://github.com/) (code)

\- [http://hckrnews.com/](http://hckrnews.com/) (news)

\- [http://www.reddit.com/](http://www.reddit.com/) (follow few small
communities)

\- [http://lobste.rs/](http://lobste.rs/) (news)

------
smaili
for (i = 0; i < 5; i++) print "Hacker News"

:)

------
gerred
\- github \- HN \- arxiv \- reddit \- trello

------
ankeshanand
Twitter, Reddit, Facebook, HN, Twitch

------
codewritinfool
hacker news is always in a tab, flowdock, github, then occasionally reddit and
a few other forums.

------
nidx
HN, ARS, Vox, The Verge, YouTube

------
x009
PYTHON GITHUB HN REDDIT TWITTER

------
shujito
in no particular order:

    
    
      - HN
      - FB
      - TW
      - SO
      - ...And google?

------
cjjuice
\- hacker news

\- github

\- facebook

\- chess.com

\- jira

------
refrigerator
\- Hacker News

\- Facebook

\- Gmail

\- Google Search

\- GitHub

------
anonnyj
HN (via app)

Twitter (via application)

4chan (/vg/)

Stack Exchange

Google (image search)

------
rffn
my own tt-rss instance, Twitter, Skimfeed, Stack Overflow, Spotify

------
burkemw3
Google Search, Gmail, Hacker News, Reddit, WSJ, NY Times, Google Play Music

------
KineticLensman
At home: Hacker News, Deviant Art, Xkcd, The Guardian, Gmail

Fascinating how we are all divulging all this info...

------
daptaq
In no particular order:

HN | Lobste.rs (even though I have no account there) | YouTube | Wikipedia |
8chan

------
taysic
ft.com in addition to others mentioned

------
miguelrochefort
\- Hacker News

\- Reddit

\- The Verge

\- YouTube

\- Gmail

------
luord
Stackoverflow

theoldreader

Google Inbox

Facebook

Twitter

------
isostatic
Bbc news

Trekbbs

Hacker news

Facebook

Usually YouTube

------
0xFFC
HN

Github

Reddit

Quora

Slack (don't know this count as site or app)

------
jackbravo
\- hacker news

\- reddit

\- google keep

\- gmail

\- trello

------
goshx
Hacker News

Reddit

Twitter

Google

Woot

------
cuchoi
\- Reddit

\- Hacker News

\- Twitter

\- Local news sites

In that order of frequency

